# Exfoliating around eye area?



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Is there a way to safely exfoliate around the eye area? I have super dry skin lately and due to rubbing my eyes due to seasonal allergies, I have some flaky skin there now. I've been using Vaseline at night because it's the only thing that doesn't irritate me at all there and actually hydrates my skin enough. So now the dry skin is taken care of, but how do I safely exfoliate around that area? I have some dry flaky skin just near the inner corner of my eye close to the tear duct and it's really irritating because my concealer and foundation looks gross when I apply it there.

What do you suggest?


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2007)

This happens to me sometimes, gently massaging a cleansing oil into the area will loosen the skin flakes.  I would also keep it very hydrated, maybe invest in a rich eye cream, that will encourage cell turnover. HTH, and that the allergies and dry skin go away soon.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 13, 2007)

I exfoliate my eyes all the time in the winter (I know, I know!  But the skin around my eyes flakes sooooo bad in dry weather)

But if you're looking for a safe way to do it-rather than slathering Microfine Refinisher everywhere, you probably could get away with using a textured washcloth to gently rub your eyes when washing your face....or like the person above said, massaging the area w/ cleansing oil will help too.


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hm I don't think simply massaging the area will really help it go away though...is there actually some kind of exfoliant, maybe a homemade remedy, I could use? Would it be too dangerous to use the aspirin mask granules with water around the eyes?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2007)

i would be _very_ careful putting any type of exfoliant around the eye area jules... that skin is the most delicate part and u can do a lot of damage there.. i would ask a dermatologist b4 doing anything like that tbh... u don't wanna mess up your skin there at all


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a simple tip to soothe your skin and avoid rubbing: put some compress of thermal water on your eyes area and let them stay that way during 5-10 minutes. Do it at least once a day. It'll prevent irritations and help your skin to find its smoothness again. 

I'd recommend Avene Thermal Water if you can have it in Switzerland, that's the best I know. I'm using it for everything: after washing my face with cold water tap (to avoid tightness), for sunburn or when I have a cold (I put a compress on my nose when it's dry and sore - yeah, it seems a bit funny but it actually works and helps little pieces of skin going away naturally). 

But don't try to exfoliate the eye area in any way, it'll damage your skin more than anything else. As Juneplum said, ask a dermatologist about that before doing anything.


----------



## aquadisia (Jul 15, 2007)

.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hm I don't think simply massaging the area will really help it go away though...is there actually some kind of exfoliant, maybe a homemade remedy, I could use? Would it be too dangerous to use the aspirin mask granules with water around the eyes?_

 

i would definitely not use the aspirin around your eye area.  it's not eye safe and can really irritate your eyes.  and the skin around your eye is so delicate -- i think using such a strong exfoliant will do more harm then good.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 15, 2007)

I really wouldn't, the skin around the eyes is the thinnest on the body and it might react horribly...instead I would try to keep hydrated and get lots of sleep. It will flake away with time.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 17, 2007)

try the olay dermapods - they helped me a lot. I got mine as free samples from their website - maybe the offer is still up?


----------



## renaissancegirl (Aug 22, 2007)

I had very similar symptoms and I went to the doctor for it.  He confirmed that it was allergies and gave me medication for it.  He also told me to wet a q-tip with plain water and rub it gently around the eyes to exfoliate the skin.

My eyes are all cleared up now.  I would ultimately recommend going to the doc for a prescription though.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 22, 2007)

i really wouldnt attempt to exfoliate around the eye area it is an extremly sensitve area,by exfoliating this area it can burst all of your blood cappileraries. 
maybe try a toner wipe to remove the skin flakes, invest in a good eye gel and cream and use regularly,drink lots of water.


----------



## chunkymonkee23 (Aug 23, 2007)

misschevious...thanks for bringing up the question...i just noticed these little dry areas near the inner corners of my eyes, just like you! how weird I thought I was definitely in the corner by myself with this one...haha...I'm going to try some of the suggestions on here...you're not alone and I guess I'm not either


----------



## Catwoman316 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't exfoliate the area around your eyes, the skin there is far too delicate. Just use a very soft cloth when you clean your face. Try not to rub or tear the skin when you use a towel to dry off afterwards. Besides there's no need to exfoliate the skin there, it will peel off in time anyway.
Last year I also started having problems like that, however, everything was fine when I simply changed my eye cream. Try "Augenbalsam" from Dr Hauschka, it's very good for dry skin around the eyes. You can also use eye pads with panthenol and aloevera or jojoba oil, they soothe the skin and hydrate it.


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2007)

I exfoliate my entire face with baking soda, as I find most scrubs too harsh. Baking soda is really gentle. I would maybe try a bit of that around your eyes. I hear what Esperanza is saying with the thermal water...that stuff is magic! I have several bottles kickin around that I use for my face (to reduce redness), setting my MMU, on freshly shaved skin...anything. It's very soothing...! HTH a bit!


----------

